# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada gente del Maresme!!

## jordijudith

Hola a todos, pues eso me gustaria quedar con gente del maresme o de la zona,hace poco hubo una en granollers pero no pude ir, y me quede con las ganas.Tengo ganas de quedar con vosotros ya que todavia no he podido quedar, y quien quiera se puede apuntar.La fecha podia ser el siguiente fin de semana 19,20,21 de febrero, y luego el lugar no se...bueno comentar vosotros que os parece y vuestras opiniones, asi podemos comentarlo.

Un saludo

----------


## MagNity

yo lo tengo muy complicado este fin de semana, de momento domingo imposible (trabajo9, viernes dificil (a menos que sea por la noche) y cre que sabado tambien lo trabajo.
Aunque te diré que normalmente es mejor poner la fecha a un mes vista, para que la gente tenga tiempo de planificarse. 
el maresme es muy grande (yo por ejemplo era de Canet), donde quieres  quedar? mataro? por ejemplo?

----------


## jordijudith

cualquier lugar me parece bien lo que no se ningun sitio en especial,yo decia este fin de semana por k lo tengo libre aunque se puede mirar tambien para otro dia, si veo que hay gente para este fin de semana ok, y si no miramos para otro dia.;-)

----------


## Ming

Ese viernes no por favor, :( hay conferencia en el Rey :(

----------


## jordijudith

se podria mirar para el sabado entonces

----------


## jordijudith

Igualmente yo ese fin de semana lo tengo libre, si alquien de rodalies le apetece quedar y hacemos algo de magia pues perfecto, si hace falta me desplazo.

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

Yo me apunto.

Soy de Badalona, si no somos mucho sesión de magia en mi casa, si os apetece claro.

jejej

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Magnano

Se puede intentar

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Mientras no sea este finde. Esta semana la tengo plagada de exámenes, para variar un poco.

----------


## jordijudith

Oye Dieani, yo voy bastante por badalona osea que a mi me vendria bien, asi k si te va bien yo tambien me apunto.Faltaria el dia en concreto y la hora.

----------


## Dieani

A mi el día me es indiferente, no tengo problema.

Cuando os vaya bien pos ale, quedamos y listo, vamos a mi casa pedimos algo de comer o cenamos y luego para mi casa a hacer unas magias.

Saludetes mágicos!!

----------


## Ming

A qué hora sería, porque depende de la hora que unos cuantos podamos volver o no :(

----------


## Dieani

Una vez en mi casa podemos estar hasta la hora que queráis. Sino, si alguno viene con coche pues que lleve a los que van sin, o algo.

Saludos.

----------


## jordijudith

Hombre se puede quedar por la tarde y depende de la gente donde viva pues se podran quedar mas tarde o no, claro que tambien depende de dieani.

----------


## Dieani

Por mi no os preocupéis, el día que quedemos, mi casa es vuestras, estaremos hasta que digamos basta entre todos, es decir, cuando se vayan todos, no problemo.

Y de quedar si quedamos por la tarde vamos a echar un café por ahí y cuando vaya siendo más tarde vamos a mi casa.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Ming

Jo jo jo... mal hecho, nos vas a tener hasta... ¿las 6? (a la hora que empiezen los trenes de nuevo  :302: )

----------


## jordijudith

jajaja!!!:-))

----------


## Dieani

De verdad que no hay problem.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

:Smile1:  :Smile1: 

Donde vives?

----------


## Dieani

En Badalona, que está al lado de Barcelona.

Saludos.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo vivo cerquita, en Premi&#224; de Mar.

----------


## Magnano

Si Alvaro va... me tendré que animar, que hace tiempo que no lo huelo

----------


## jordijudith

venga va,proponemos un dia?A mi me va bien este viernes o sabado

----------


## Ming

> Si Alvaro va... me tendré que animar, que hace tiempo que no lo huelo


 :117: 
Alvaro, vente duchadito  :Wink1: 

Yo viernes no :( ... para mi mejor sábado, a ver que dicen los otros...  :07:

----------


## jordijudith

> Yo viernes no :( ... para mi mejor sábado, a ver que dicen los otros...



Para mi, el sabado me va perfecto.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo el sábado por la tarde, lo iba a dedicar a grabar los ensayos del número nuevo, pero en fin, podría esperar

----------


## jordijudith

A que hora os va bien?

----------


## tarodin

cabe uno más en tan sonada velada?

----------


## Dieani

Buenas a todos.

No me acordaba de una detalle jejej, este sábado voy a ver a Jorge Blass, de 21:00h a 22:30h. Si os parece bien yo me uno cuando plegue de la actuación, os llamo y me acerco, ya que si luego vamos a mi casa quedaremos por Badalona ¿no?

¿Al final cuantos somos?

Saludos.

----------


## MagNity

Domingo trabajo y han salido ciertos improvistos que afectan al ambito personal, si no os importa en esta velada guardais un recuerdo de mi presencia (xD) esperando a que la próxima pueda asistir.

----------


## jordijudith

Si Dieani no viene hasta las 22.30 se tendra que buscar algun sitio entonces para quedar hasta que podamos ir a su casa.¿conoces Dieani algun local o algun sitio que podamos quedar por badalona?

----------


## Dieani

Buenas. 

Si quedais en la estacion de Badalona una vez salgais tirais la primera calle a la detecha y vais a parar a la calle del mar, es una calle toda llena de tiendas y lugares para tomar algo. No teneis perdida. En cualquier sitio de la calle del mar podeis esperarme hasta que llegue, ademas al teatro que voy esta en la calle del mar. 

Saludos

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

No se si al final podré ir, mi mujer se acaba de acordar que tiene marido y me esta haciendo planes para el sábado noche.

Saludos

----------


## Ming

Yo al final no sé si podré ir.. :(

----------


## Magnano

Mira que os cojo por las orejas y os llevo a la fuerza...
¡No os echéis para atrás ahora!

----------


## Dieani

Bueno parece que se echan todos atrás..... vosotros diréis...

Saludos.

----------


## jordijudith

bueno, yo en princio voy.habra que mirar los que somo en total.

----------


## Ming

Ya direis algo...

----------


## jordijudith

¿entonces sigue todavia en pie para quedar mañana?

----------


## Magnano

En principio yo puedo, decir algo los que quedais

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

yo confirmo que no podré, espero que os lo paséis genial

----------


## jordijudith

Magnano y Dieani (y quien pueda venir) quereis quedar igualmente?

----------


## Ming

Podríais repetir la hora, por favor?
Gracias.

PD. Y si puede ser el lugar donde se queda también  :Oops:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Imposible ir, u.u

----------


## jordijudith

La hora podria ser sobre la tarde-noche. o tambien se puede dejar para otro dia si eso?¿?¿?¿

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

A ver, en vista del éxito jejej, podemos aplazarla y poner ya fecha segura para la semana que viene el viernes por ejemplo, con las mismas condiciones, vamos a mi casa, si os parece bien claro.

Vosotros diréis.

----------


## Magnano

> Buenas.
> 
> A ver, en vista del éxito jejej, podemos aplazarla y poner ya fecha segura para la semana que viene el viernes por ejemplo, con las mismas condiciones, vamos a mi casa, si os parece bien claro.
> 
> Vosotros diréis.


¿Tiene que ser necesariamente un viernes? Es que me va mejor otro día, pero si es viernes tampoco pasa nada

un abrazo

PD: ¡Aplazado!

----------


## jordijudith

Bueno, si quereis dejarlo para la semana que viene me parece bien aunque yo no me podre quedar hasta tarde, porque me toca kurrar, aunque intentare ir de todas las maneras

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

No hay problem, si el viernes os va mal, para el sábado sin problema también.

Saludos.

----------


## Ming

Dani, ¿te va muy mal el viernes?
Es que Xavi no puede el sábado :(

----------


## Magnano

Muy mal no, pero me fastidia un poco, tendré que hacer las cosas con prisas

----------


## Ming

Al final el sabado no podré... aunque si quedamos el viernes iré zombie pero... mejor zombie que no poder ir :(
Por favor, que sea el viernes  :Oops:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Pero os quedareis hasta el primer tren?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Hola?

Con suerte puedo venir, pero necesito saber si alguien se quedará hasta las 6.

----------


## Ming

Ufff... yo el sábado por la mañana tengo como 4 horas de patinaje... suponiendo que llegamos a Plaza Catalunya a las... 7, ¿Te quedarías conmigo hasta las 9 o las 10 para que me vaya directa a patinar?
Si es así me quedo seguro  :302: 
Si me quedo hasta las 6 para los trenes no me sale a cuenta irme a mi casa a dormir una hora o dos para volver.
¿Qué, hasta las 10? ^^

----------


## Magnano

Eso es pedir mucho... pero me animo

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Hasta las 10? xDD

Me apunto.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Además, si nos cansamos y tenemos permiso, yo puedo dormir de pie o en una silla.

----------


## Ming

Hay madre... Entonces... ¿Me llevo los patines?  :117:

----------


## Magnano

yo duermo haciendo el pino, no os importa ¿verdad?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Me da a mi que vamos a tener que volver a cambiar la fecha...

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

Esta vez fecha definitiva, ya no alargamos mas. El viernes día 05/03/2010 es decir, el viernes que viene.

Los que vengan que lo digan y vamos concretando.

Saludos mágicos!

----------


## Magnano

Voy, pero no me traere la pistola láser, lo siento

----------


## Ming

Mmm... ok... madre mía que "finde"... recuerdo que el 4 hay conferencia de Colombini en el Rey y el 7 de Jeff en el SIS...

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

yo os digo algo en el transcurso de la semana

----------


## tarodin

yo es posible que me apunte... pero ya lo confirmaré!

----------


## jordijudith

¿a que hora quedareis?

----------


## Dieani

Pues volvemos a aplazar... Que alguien ponga una fecha fija y no nos movemos de esa jejeje

----------


## Magnano

La semana que viene imposible, y la otra también, así que haced lo que querais, que este mes lo tengo imposible :(

----------


## jordijudith

os va bien para el 19 o 20 de marzo??

----------


## tarodin

pues no sé... cuando llegue el día lo sabré seguro... que tengo ganas de prácticas algunos juegos con vosotros antes de hacerlos por ahí xD

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

Pongo fecha, esta semana día 13 de Marzo de 2010, ¿que os parece?

Saludos.

----------


## Ming

> Pongo fecha, esta semana día 13 de Marzo de 2010, ¿que os parece?


Por mi parte seguro que no (me voy a Andorra  :302: ), la próxima será  :Wink1:

----------


## jordijudith

a mi me va bien

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

A ver, ¿quienes son los que van a poder venir al final?

Saludos

----------


## jordijudith

conmigo puedes contar

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo imposible este fin de semana.

----------


## tarodin

yo aún no puedo pronunciarme, de momento me va bien la fecha pero estoy pendiente de quedar o no ese sábado :S

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

¿Finalmente solo puede jordijudith?

Saludos.

----------


## tarodin

venga, me apunto, tengo comida familiar y luego voy para allí... por cierto, donde se hará?

----------


## Dieani

Buenas tardes.

Pues entonces 3 en total.

Como dijimos en Badalona, algún sitio que conozcáis de por aquí para quedar en el.

Hasta que horas os quedaréis.

Saludos.

----------


## jordijudith

yo por la hora contra mas temprano quedemos mejor, luego por el sitio decias que vivias por la calle de mar (yo estuve muchos años viviendo en badalona),si os va bien por ahi, y si no en cualquier lugar que digais.

----------


## Dieani

Pues si queréis quedamos por la estación de Badalona que esta al lado de la calle del mar.

Sobre lo de quedar pronto lo dices porque luego tienes que volver pronto?

Saludos

----------


## jordijudith

no,lo digo pork al dia siguiente voy de mañanas pero, un dia es un dia.

----------


## Dieani

¿Entonces no tenéis hora de vuelta?

Sobre las 18:00h os parece bien?

Por cierto mañana viene Tamariz a Badalona a presentar un libro en el Museo de Badalona.

Si queréis ya sabéis.

Saludos

----------


## jordijudith

oh, no lo sabia. bueno me parece bien. entonces a las 18:00 en la estacion de badalona?

----------


## tarodin

okeiiiii! espero no perderme

a las 18:00 en la estación de tren de badalona!

yeah!

----------


## jordijudith

ok,nos vemos alli!!

----------


## Dieani

Ta mañana!!

----------


## Dieani

Buenos días.

¿Señores os va bien atrasar un poco la hora? A eso de las 19:30?

Decidme algo, sino quedar vosotros a esa hora y yo llego un poquito mas tarde.

Saludos.

----------


## tarodin

Bueno, al final no os llamé porque ya era demasiado tarde y estaba cansado... lo siento, pensé que podría hacer algún escamoteo para irme antes pero no hubo manera jejeje

A ver para la siguiente... ¿cómo os fue?

----------


## jordijudith

Estuvo muy bien, cuando me di cuenta se nos había hecho las tantas, y eso significa que me lo pasé bien. ;-)

----------


## Tracer

Ya ha pasado mas de un año... no habria que ir pensando en montar otra? vengaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## jordijudith

por mi vale, seguro que un buen rato pasamos  :117: !! Que dia y hora podemos proponer¿?¿

----------


## Tracer

dentro de dos sabados para que le de tiempo a la gente a organizarse el dia 23, vamos a cenar o algo y nos hacemos unas magias. no?

----------


## MagNity

buaaaa, sabados tengo bodas...

----------


## Mag Marches

Encantado!!

----------


## Tracer

Viernes nity?

----------


## Magnano

¿Cenar? ¡¡Todo el día!!

----------


## Tracer

mmm... macroquedada....  :117:  yo trabajo y solo podria, un buen rato a mediodia y despues a partir de las 21... pero vamos... seguro que hay gente como para aguantar todo el dia... lo que no se es si tendremos tantas rutinas... imaginaos que a parte de magia tenemos que hablar del barça....  :117:

----------


## Magnano

No hace falta que todo el rato sean rutinas, yo me he llegado a pasar media hora hablando solo de un movimiento y sus detalles  :Smile1:

----------


## Tracer

entonces que el sabado 23? o el viernes 22?

----------


## Magnano

Por mi sábado, que el viernes trabajo.

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja Tracer, puedes pasarte aaaaaños hablando de magia y otros tantos haciendola, ¡que no se acaba! xD

----------


## Magnano

Ming vacia tu bandeja de entrada, que no se te puede escribir.

Tracer, Ming tiene razón, la magia no se acaba, por el momento.

Nota mental: Prepararse algo para la próxima quedada

----------


## Tracer

ming prepara algo para la quedada
y si, ya se que hay magia para estar hablando meses.. si....

----------


## Tracer

la cosa se empieza a perfilar, el dia 23 en sancu o en cerdanyola, si viene alguien de cerca de mataró yo lo podria subir en el coche

----------


## Tracer

a falta de que una personita diga algo, 
sabado 23 (sc o cdv)
charlita, cenita, ¿street? tomar algo, charlita, resopó, charlita... 
de momento se apunta Magnano y yo...
marches se apunta, con lo que si alguien ha de subir conmigo, quedan 3 plazas en el coche...

----------


## Ming

¿Una personita? ¡¿Es que "nos" tienes preparada una sorpresa?!  :O16: 

Dani, estoy en huelga, paso de vaciar la bandeja de entrada; ¡que me den más espacio! ¡¡¡Quiero más espacio para los MPs!!!

No se si iré pero...
charlita: Se escuchará...
cenita: bueno
street: yo no, vosotros hacer lo que queráis
tomar algo: bueno
charlita: se seguirá escuchando
resopó: ¿pero tu qué te crees... que yo soy el banco de España?
charlita: se seguirá escuchando e "iré" haciendo mi vida...

----------


## Tracer

:117:  la personita eres tu tonta.
Te va bien en cerdanyola? te apunto?

----------


## Magnano

Y yo traere a mi gnomo. Venga Ming, que nadie te intentará obligar a que hagas magia  :Smile1:

----------


## Tracer

eso está claro, no te preocupes ming, seguro que alguno de los otros estara deseando hacerla por ti, si te apetece si, si no, te quedas conmigo en un rincon y miramos como lo hacen ellos.
De momento no he conseguido convencer a Pujo. y eso que necesitabamos un toque mistico, pero bueno, se lo esta repensando... por ahora, ming marches, magnano y servidor. que originales con las iniciales....

----------


## jordijudith

yo el 23 por la noche me va perfecto!

----------


## Tracer

Te apunto entonces jordi. Llegaras por tu cuenta? Ya estamos buscando el sitio para cenar, pero se puede quedar antes para irnos conociendo, si eso. Espero que tengais ganas de hablar de magia, que en los procol casi me lo tienen prohibido... Xd

----------


## Tracer

Ok iras por tu cuenta jordi?

----------


## MagNity

yo me mantengo caído, en otra ocasión sera, pero estamos en los momentos de máximo trabajo y no dispongo de tiempo (por mi desgracia,... !!!)

----------


## Ming

Yo no lo se, ya diré algo; pero he de quedar algún día contigo Tracer...

----------


## Tracer

Queda conmigo el23 por la noche

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja Tracer xD
Se mirará y se pensará, otra cosa no puedo decir

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Como voy muy despistado y liado, si me lo podeis recordar intentare ir, 

Un Abrazo

----------


## Tracer

Ves ming, si viene pep maria ya no te puedes negar... Pleaseeeee

----------


## Tracer

Traslado el hilo aqui, que este esta un poco saturado y el tema maresme ha quedado diluido.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f52/qued...31/#post315482

----------


## Ming

Coñe Tracer, estás en todo...

----------

